# Cantilever load test



## Kauderwelsch

Hola,
estoy traduciendo un protocolo de pruebas y aparece un tipo de prueba de carga con ese nombre.

Por lo que entiendo, en este tipo de prueba se sujeta un objeto (en este caso un tornillo) por un solo lado y se le aplica fuerza en el otro extremo.

¿Alguien tiene idea de cómo se llama esta prueba en español?

¿Podría ser "prueba de carga transversal"? o se trata de otra cosa.

Gracias de antemano!


----------



## Sprachliebhaber

Como dices, describe una prueba de la resistencia de un miembro fijo en un extremo. La carga puede estar concentrada en el otro extremo, o distribuida de alguna manera sobre su longitud. La disposición de un miembro fijo en solo un extremo y sin otro apoyo se llama "ménsula", y por lo tanto la prueba puede ser de resistencia/capacidad ménsula


----------



## Kauderwelsch

Gracias Sprachliebhaber!

Finalmente opté por "Prueba de carga en ménsula".


----------



## LeoLeo9

En estructuras cantilever beam suele traducirse como barra en voladizo


----------



## Kauderwelsch

Gracias LeoLeo9, en este caso no era una estructura, sino una prueba de carga aplicada a un tornillo para placas de fijación.


----------



## espaniol

me temo por lo que acabas describiendo -tornillos para una placa- que se trata de 'esfuerzo cortante'.
debe tratarse de la capacidad del tornillo ó barra roscada a aguantar una fuerza perpendicular a él que produce un efecto de cizalladura.
sería aconsejable en casos como éste dar el mayor tipo de datos posibles no sólo sobre la palabra a traducir sino del 'asunto' porque puede que por no disponer de datos suficientes se ofrezca una traducción imprecisa por puro desconocimiento, pensando el solicitante que tales datos carecen de importancia
un saludo


----------



## Kauderwelsch

Hola Espaniol, gracias por la opción.

Entiendo claramente lo valioso que es proporcionar todo tipo de detalles. Creo haber proporcionado desde un principio la información de que se trata de un tornillo, e incluso hice una breve descripción del tipo de prueba.

Yo tengo mucha ignorancia en estos temas, pero si entiendo bien, la prueba que correspondería en el caso que mencionas ¿no sería "shear test"?


----------



## espaniol

hola otra vez,
y perdóname, pero es que esa descripción de la prueba carece de sentido...
se sujeta por un lado y se aplica otra fuerza en el otro... cómo es esa fuerza? está alineada con el objeto? tiende a traccionarla? a alargarla? ó es perpendicular? y tiende a cortarla ó a deformarla doblandola? entiendo que si es ó fuera una fuerza que tiende a apretar... no tiene sentido... 
como técnico y profesional de la construcción, los datos importantes que se manejan en fijaciones, tornillos ó varillas de una placa son de tracción ó de cortadura. otro tipo de ensayos carece de interés porque la posibilidad de que dicha fijación se vea sometida a otras solicitaciones es escasísima y menos aún que falle por ello, y se supone que si aguanta las otras más desfavorables aguantará el resto más favorables ó que son una combinación menor de otras.
podrías proporcionarnos una imagen ó un esquema de las cargas que se trasladan al tornillo y de su punto de fijación, dimensiones, etc...?
gracias,


----------



## Kauderwelsch

Estás perdonado Espaniol 

Te pongo lo único que poseo:

"The fastener cantilever load test will verify that the weak link is not the screw plate interface."

Lamentablemente no existen mayores indicaciones, ni dimensiones ni ilustraciones.

La persona que me entregó el documento fue quien me indicó que, según su conocimiento, en ese tipo de prueba se sostiene el tornillo en un extremo mediante alguna mordaza, y después se le aplica una fuerza (al parecer perpendicular al eje del tornillo) en el otro extremo.

Gracias nuevamente por tu interés.


----------



## Bisbirulo

Prueba de estrés en resistencia de materiales.


----------



## espaniol

mi propuesta:
'la prueba de carga en vuelo -ó en ménsula- del cierre verificará que el punto débil no es el contacto (ó superficie de contacto) -ó unión- tornillo placa'
creo que puede tener sentido


----------



## Kauderwelsch

Gracias por sus propuestas,

creo que prueba de carga en vuelo/ménsula puede ser la solución adecuada, sobre todo sí lo confirmas espaniol, ya que tienes experiencia en el tema.

Le agradezco su apoyo


----------

